# Reserve Signals - what happens after trade training?



## billydee (10 Apr 2017)

Quick question all - apologies if this is the wrong place.

If / when I'm accepted - I go and do BMQ, BMQ-L and the trade training.

-What happens during the summers after that?

-I'm assuming there are courses to take, are they required, as trade training is?


----------



## runormal (11 Apr 2017)

After your initial trades training it is up to you. 

Your training sequence looks something like this:

BMQ - 26 days (ish) Full Time or Part Time
BMQ - L 14 days (ish) Full Time or Part Time 
Dp 1.0 - 60 days - Full Time only
Dp 2.0 - 1 week (online) - this course is a waste of time and you won't actually learn anything.
PLQ - 2 months ish - Full Time only (This course is required for MCpl)

Optional course(s)
Driver Wheel - LSVW/MilCot - 30 Days
MSVS and Air Brakes - 15 Days ish.

There isn't really much out there for actual courses after your initial training (BMQ, DVR WHL, BMQ - L, DP 1.0) , but if you want work in the summer there is the possibility to support exercises, or the reserve summer training cycle. You also don't have to work for the army the summers after that. I'd recommenced to get your BMQ, BMQ-L and DP 1.0 done as quickly as possible. 

Your initial training likely won't all be in 1 shot either. You might do Basic on weekends , and then do Driver Wheel and SQ in the summer prior to your DP 1.  It really depends on your unit and when you swear in.

Good luck, it is a pretty decent trade.


----------



## Shepard (17 Sep 2017)

There's also a weekend field portion after the 1 week of waste of time online, which is mostly just telling people to drink water.



			
				runormal said:
			
		

> BMQ - 26 days (ish) Full Time or Part Time
> BMQ - L 14 days (ish) Full Time or Part Time
> Dp 1.0 - 60 days - Full Time only
> Dp 2.0 - 1 week (online) - this course is a waste of time and you won't actually learn anything.
> PLQ - 2 months ish - Full Time only (This course is required for MCpl)


----------



## Zarack21 (10 Jul 2018)

Reviving this thread a bit.

We are starting to see Res ACISS-Core be loaded into DP1.1 ISS courses.

So there is an extra course at least, maybe they will open up more ?


----------

